# Modern German Navy Destroyer Lütjens



## paulhelfrich (May 11, 2009)

Just completed this model - I have been working on it off and on for nearly three years. It's the modern Germany navy destroyer Lütjens. 










Lütjens (named for Admiral Gunther Lütjens, commander of Operation Rheinübung on board the Bismarck) was one of three modified Charles F. Adams class destroyers built in the US for the Bundesmarine in the 1960s. She was in commission from 1969 to 2003. 










The model is the 1/250 paper model from Wilhelmshaven. Everything on the model is paper except for some styrene and brass rod in the masts, some metal screen for the radars, and stretched sprue for the whip antennas and rigging.


----------



## Ace Airspeed (May 16, 2010)

Hard to believe that it is paper......................it looks *excellent!* :thumbsup:


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

Very nice, great detail and display.


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Ace Airspeed said:


> Hard to believe that it is paper......................it looks *excellent!* :thumbsup:


Would have to agree with Ace. Paper? Built up well. :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------

